# Is my rountine okay? please help



## Fernando300 (May 6, 2010)

okay so im just wondering if this is this a proper rountine please let me know what you think
monday- chest & shoulders
tuesday- abs and cardio
wednesday- biceps and triceps
thursday- abs and cardio
friday- chest and shoulders
saturday- abs and legs
sunday- biceps and triceps

okay so I workout about 2 hours except on abs cardio and leg days those last about an hour. My goal is get lean im not trying to gain alot of mass just want to be cut and lean have definition let me know if this is alright and if its helping me obtain my goal and what I can do to improve please and thank you


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2010)

I don't immediately see the logic in training your arms twice a week and abs three times a week when you are cutting.

More importantly, how's your diet look? How many calories do you eat each day?


----------



## Fernando300 (May 6, 2010)

I honestly eat alot but its mostly protein foods and do you think I should work my arms once a week instead of twice?


----------



## GFR (May 6, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> okay so im just wondering if this is this a proper rountine please let me know what you think
> monday- chest & shoulders
> tuesday- abs and cardio
> wednesday- biceps and triceps
> ...


Horrible training split.

Do this, also do 15 min cardio to warmup and 15 min to warm down every weight training day. 

monday- chest & Triceps
Tuesday- back & biceps
wednesday- off
thursday- Legs
friday-  shoulders & traps
saturday- cardio, abs
sunday- Off

2-3 exercises per muscle group, 8-12 reps per exercise.

Weight training time, no more than 60 min per workout.


----------



## Fernando300 (May 6, 2010)

how is my split bad? not disagreeing with you or anything just wondering just how is it ineffective thought you needed at least 48 hours to reast and is hitting every muscle grioup once eneough? but i will try this routine next week see how it goes


----------



## GFR (May 6, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> how is my split bad? not disagreeing with you or anything just wondering just how is it ineffective thought you needed at least 48 hours to reast and is hitting every muscle grioup once eneough? but i will try this routine next week see how it goes


I posted a amazingly better routine, you can take it or ignore it. 

The fact that you did not bother to build on it....ie. post the exact exercises and reps you would be using is just lazy.


----------



## Flathead (May 6, 2010)

Take the advice given by GFR. Your current training split, dosen't make any sense? Your currently doing more damage than good, working out 7 days a week. Rest is just as important as the workout.


----------



## rockhardly (May 6, 2010)

Give me a break.  No legs and no back.  On a cut, isolations for bi's and tri's are a waste of time.  You should be trying to keep the muscle you have while burning enough calories to encourage fat loss.  The best way to do this is with basic compounds and diet.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

To the OP; what are your goals most importantly? You cant train like a bodybuilder if you want to run a marathon and vice-versa. And 2, personally I think your routine sucks. Get off the bro-school ab-wagon.


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> how is my split bad?



No back, no legs, chest and shoulders twice a week for no reason, no  rest days, far too much arm work, far too much ab work.



Fernando300 said:


> not disagreeing with you or anything just wondering just how is it ineffective



Basically you're wasting time and recovery resources on small movements (arms), and training with  such a horrible imbalance towards your anterior musculature that you'll  end up with huge posture problems and probably a rotator cuff injury at  some point. Probably a lower back problem too.



Fernando300 said:


> thought you needed at least 48 hours to reast



Yeah, you do - and since you're training every single day you aren't getting that rest. You grow outside of the gym, not inside it.



Fernando300 said:


> is hitting every muscle grioup once eneough?



You're not hitting all the muscle groups once on that split, let alone hitting them twice.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

Oh and if I understand the OP's goals correctly, he wants to look like a marathon runner. Just dont eat. At all. Run 90000 miles a day and pretty soon, you'll see a lot of definition. 

But thats just me being a low carb smartass.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Oh and if I understand the OP's goals correctly, he wants to look like a marathon runner. Just dont eat. At all. Run 90000 miles a day and pretty soon, you'll see a lot of definition.
> 
> But thats just me being a low carb smartass.



Heh. I can relate.

On that note, I think the OP needs to ad some ab work. 

Oh, and for the record, for all of those who fear "gaining too much mass" or "looking like those bodybuilder guys".....
*GET OVER IT! I AIN'T THAT EASY! YOU WON'T GET MUSCLED UP BY MISTAKE! *


----------



## Phineas (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Heh. I can relate.
> 
> On that note, I think the OP needs to ad some ab work.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Phineas (May 6, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> okay so im just wondering if this is this a proper rountine please let me know what you think
> monday- chest & shoulders
> tuesday- abs and cardio
> wednesday- biceps and triceps
> ...



Out of curiosity, what are the lfits on your "leg" day?


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *GET OVER IT! I AIN'T THAT EASY! YOU WON'T GET MUSCLED UP BY MISTAKE! *



Actually, thats not true. See what hppened to me was, in the hopes of training to look like a runner, I mistakenly followed the advice of Built and did her BGB routine and dammit!!! I didnt look like a runner-instead, I accidentally gained a shitload of mass, cut up really badly, and it got worse when I started injecting this oily stuff into my ass. I grew even larger-up to 253 lbs; but damn, I wanted to obtain that runner look so badly....did I follow the wrong advice?


----------



## Fernando300 (May 6, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I posted a amazingly better routine, you can take it or ignore it.
> 
> The fact that you did not bother to build on it....ie. post the exact exercises and reps you would be using is just lazy.


 
mkay i will do what you said so i'll make a list for each day and put up the workouts i will be doing let me know if they're okay an im not here to deny help or be an asshole and say your wrong im here to listen and take good advice when i get it so thank you and will be changed my schedule


----------



## Fernando300 (May 6, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> Give me a break. No legs and no back. On a cut, isolations for bi's and tri's are a waste of time. You should be trying to keep the muscle you have while burning enough calories to encourage fat loss. The best way to do this is with basic compounds and diet.


 

if you read i do have a leg day...and i do some back workouts that also work your biceps at the same time on a bicep day


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> mkay i will do what you said so i'll make a list for each day and put up the workouts i will be doing let me know if they're okay an im not here to deny help or be an asshole and say your wrong im here to listen and take good advice when i get it so thank you and will be changed my schedule



Can I be the asshole?


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> if you read i do have a leg day...and i do some back workouts that also work your biceps at the same time on a bicep day



post your goals....


----------



## Fernando300 (May 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> post your goals....


 

okay heres my goals and ya lets not be the asshole okay? just here lookin for help is all lol no need to attack me but alrite heres what im aiming for im not trying to lose weight if anything i'd like to gain weight i want to get bigger muscles with definition i want to be lean so far i have an athletic look but i want to get bigger not so much like a bodybuilder but i want to be lean and cut with bigger muscles...also i want to gain more strength i made it into the navys special forces and im trying to get stronger before i leave in january 2011


----------



## Fernando300 (May 6, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Horrible training split.
> 
> Do this, also do 15 min cardio to warmup and 15 min to warm down every weight training day.
> 
> ...


 


okay here it is
monday chest & triceps
bench press 5 sets 165-175-185-195-205
skull  crusher x3
tricep pushdown V barx3
flat dumbell press x3
cable rope overhead triceps x3
Incline dumbell press x3
tricep pushdown rope x3
incline bench press x3
seated tricep press x3
dips x3
cable crossovers x3

tuesday back & biceps
pull ups x5 20 each
v bar pull down x3
chin ups x4
lying T bar row x3
close grip chin ups x3
standing barbell curls x3
cable rows x3
dumbbell bicep curls x3
reverse grip bent over rows x3
overhead cable curl x3

wednesday-off

thursday legs and im gonna add abs
leg raise x3 
hanging leg raise x3
plank 1:30
crunches x3
decline sit ups x3
plank 1:30
hack squat x5
sit ups x3
leg press x5
barbell squats x3
run stairs for 15 mins

friday shoulders & traps
military press seated x3
shrugs x3
lateral raise x3
dumbbell shoulder press x3
front arm raisex3
cable shrugs x3
reverse flyes x3
plate raise x3
upright rows x3
military press standing x3

saturday cardio and abs
run 1.5 miles trying to beat my time 10:13
leg raise x3
hanging leg raise x3
plank 1:30
crunches x3
decline sit ups x3
plank 1:30
sit ups x3

sunday off 

alrite so what do you think about this new routiine good or bad? and will it help me achieve my goal to get bigger muscles become toned and lean well let me know what you think


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

Bad. Unless you're juicing, you have no business being on this routine. Seriously. You're not even going to grow because you are overtraining.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

and your order sucks. 

Try reworking it with the bigger bodyparts first, pick two compound exercises for each bodypart and for me, I rarely work arms, but when I do, 5 sets maximum total. Do that first, and then we'll discuss your caloric intake.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

For back, this is what I'd do:

tuesday back & biceps

Weighted shoulder width pullups 5x5
Barbell Row 3x8-10
(maybe if you want to add one more-and that's a huge maybe) Straight Arm Pulldown 2x12
Barbell Curl Medium Grip 3x5
Incline Dumbbell Curls 2x10
Done. 

Cardio:
Sprints or 30 minutes low impact cardio with 60% of heartrate.


----------



## Fernando300 (May 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> For back, this is what I'd do:
> 
> tuesday back & biceps
> 
> ...


 
okay so how many sets exactly should i do 3 for each body part? and well im going to take a rest on tuesday and do bicep and back wednesday an i'll post up a routine i'll do my best to make it better correct me if its wrong and let me if its overtraining and is it possible to overtrain working once a week each body part? but at this moment on a friday im too lazy to write something down i'll do it in the morning and give you a new list of workouts and i'll put 3-4 for each body part


----------



## GFR (May 7, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> okay here it is
> monday chest & triceps
> bench press 5 sets 165-175-185-195-205
> skull  crusher x3
> ...


So you totally ignored my advice. 

Pick 2-3 exercises for large muscle groups, followed by 1-2 for small muscle groups. Stick to compound movements as much as possible for the large muscle groups like legs, chest, lats.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> okay so how many sets exactly should i do 3 for each body part? and well im going to take a rest on tuesday and do bicep and back wednesday an i'll post up a routine i'll do my best to make it better correct me if its wrong and let me if its overtraining and is it possible to overtrain working once a week each body part? but at this moment on a friday im too lazy to write something down i'll do it in the morning and give you a new list of workouts and i'll put 3-4 for each body part



First, I cant tell what the hell you just said, since your grammar is so fucking convoluted that it doesnt make sense. 
Second, it sounds like you just want to do what you want and not give a shit about the laws of physiology. so with that, make your mistakes, fall on your face and dont ask for advice...after that, go to wannabebig.com and reside there.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 7, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> okay here it is
> pull ups x5 20 each


----------



## Fernando300 (May 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> First, I cant tell what the hell you just said, since your grammar is so fucking convoluted that it doesnt make sense.
> Second, it sounds like you just want to do what you want and not give a shit about the laws of physiology. so with that, make your mistakes, fall on your face and dont ask for advice...after that, go to wannabebig.com and reside there.


 
how did i ignore your advice? i didnt even post a new workout....and well it was you indeed who would be the asshole my good sir. well if you have no patience and are gonna be a horses ass dont bother writing back and dont give me that wanna be big non sense i am big and i do have a nice body i  have definition i just want more thats it i want to get stronger and i have been getting stronger and doing everything with correct form....i'm just confused with how many times to do the workouts for each body part and how many sets but nevermind i dont need help from someone like you! im sure theres others out there who wont assume things like you just did.


----------



## Fernando300 (May 8, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


>


 hmm mixing my words up are we? i didnt say "okay here it is pull upsx5 20 each" i put here it is my routine chest and triceps and all that then i put pull ups after..... take that to you too whatever it means take it! take it! take it!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 8, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> So you totally ignored my advice.
> 
> Pick 2-3 exercises for large muscle groups, followed by 1-2 for small muscle groups. Stick to compound movements as much as possible for the large muscle groups like legs, chest, lats.


 
This is a good rule to follow.  Although I find his goals rather sketchy.  He wants to get bigger muscles (bulk up) and get lean and toned?? These should be divided into two separate goal categories and attacked in different ways by means of tweaked separate workouts and especially diets.  Great advice though.


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> how did i ignore your advice? i didnt even post a new workout....and well it was you indeed who would be the asshole my good sir. well if you have no patience and are gonna be a horses ass dont bother writing back and dont give me that wanna be big non sense i am big and i do have a nice body i  have definition i just want more thats it i want to get stronger and i have been getting stronger and doing everything with correct form....i'm just confused with how many times to do the workouts for each body part and how many sets but nevermind i dont need help from someone like you! im sure theres others out there who wont assume things like you just did.



Actually you do need help from someone like me. I'm possibly one of the few people who can read your learning disabled ramblings. So, show a new routine, I'll critique it, help you and you wont overtrain and hey you will meet your goals. And for fuck's sake, learn fitday.  

By the way, stop fucking crying and man up. Seriously.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 8, 2010)

Fernando300 said:


> hmm mixing my words up are we? i didnt say "okay here it is pull upsx5 20 each" i put here it is my routine chest and triceps and all that then i put pull ups after..... take that to you too whatever it means take it! take it! take it!



I see, wasn't aware that you're  Let me make it simple, you doing pull upsx5 20 each, correctly, at any point in your routine is total bullshit.


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I see, wasn't aware that you're  Let me make it simple, you doing pull upsx5 20 each, correctly, at any point in your routine is total bullshit.


 yea, I had the same notion in my head, but I figured I gave him a heaping tablespoon of asshole-ness as it were.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> yea, I had the same notion in my head, but I figured I gave him a heaping tablespoon of asshole-ness as it were.



 I think this guy needs it.


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2010)

he does....fucking noobs always need someone to smack them with reality. I dont mind helping people, but we arent fucking butlers or mind-readers.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 8, 2010)

Exactly, I like giving advice, to people who actually want it, are going to use it, and appreciate it.


----------



## Fernando300 (May 8, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I see, wasn't aware that you're  Let me make it simple, you doing pull upsx5 20 each, correctly, at any point in your routine is total bullshit.


 
ya i can do 20 pull ups with proper form which is why i take a long rest about 3-4 minutes then do another 20 i go all the way down and back up wihtout swaying or movoing my legs i dont cheat on my workouts but whatever believe what you want. also its the hardest so i do it 1st


----------



## Fernando300 (May 8, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> So you totally ignored my advice.
> 
> Pick 2-3 exercises for large muscle groups, followed by 1-2 for small muscle groups. Stick to compound movements as much as possible for the large muscle groups like legs, chest, lats.


 

k i did, what do you think of this

chest and triceps
bench press 
incline dumbbell press
dips
skull crusher
seated tricep dumbbell press

biceps and back
pull ups
chin ups
reverse barbell bent over rows
barbell curl
over head cable curl

legs
barbell squats 
lunges
deadlifts

traps and shoulders
military press seated
upright barbell row
shrugs
reverse flyes

okay is this better? and should i do them like the routine you just gave me?


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2010)

Just go look up Baby got Back by Built. I'm tired of trying to teach you. And buy an ebook by Patrick Ward called Take Charge.

go read some stickies in the training section.


----------



## Fernando300 (May 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> he does....fucking noobs always need someone to smack them with reality. I dont mind helping people, but we arent fucking butlers or mind-readers.


 
well must have been a nood for years i guess... but okay here goes a better routine tell me what you think? thing is, im confused what days to do them and in what order to do each workout excercise.

chest and triceps
bench press 
incline dumbbell press
dips
skull crusher
seated tricep dumbbell press

biceps and back
pull ups
chin ups
reverse barbell bent over rows
barbell curl
over head cable curl

legs
barbell squats 
lunges
deadlifts

traps and shoulders
military press seated
upright barbell row
shrugs
reverse flyes


----------

